# My cockatiel wont stop masturbating



## NewEpidemic (Sep 8, 2012)

Heyy everyone My names Jesi and this year I got a 8 year old albino cockatiel Named Ozzii I Grew up with a cockatiel that passed this year after 26 beautiful years but never understood why she did what she did if you know what I mean and Ozzii is now doing it, Do cockatiels have a different way to masturbate according to sex of the bird or no.He likes to hump His water dish he humps it with his butt in the air and head facing down also could it have something to do with the color his dish is yellow


----------



## sparker (Sep 8, 2012)

*Odd bird behavior*

My girl Valki does that a lot. :blush: She'll hunker down on a little pole/twig and swish her tail/rear end back and forth, sway back and forth like a mini Stevie Wonder...! I don't see my boy Frido doing that at all though. I guess singing his lovely seranades to Valki is enough for him!


----------



## NewEpidemic (Sep 8, 2012)

Are you sure shes a female is it more of a female thing or a male thing?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

both genders masturbate, but backing up to an object tail up and body bent forward sounds more like female masturbating to me.


----------



## NewEpidemic (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks sooo much I guess he is a she then Im gonna do some more research


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Hormone reduction techniques can help eliminate or reduce this behavior. We have a sticky on hormone control at http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32330


----------

